# CHICKEN... Safe Chicken Temperatures, Even if It’s Pink!



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2016)

Redundant but worth repeating....

http://blog2.thermoworks.com/2016/0...=inbox&utm_campaign=Sep2016-Cooked-Chicken-cs


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 18, 2016)

True that...

I still don't like bloody chicken like shown in one of their pictures.  I usually give it a few more degrees or save it for the reheated-later-leftover chicken (or turkey).


----------



## fpmich (Sep 19, 2016)

Me too Uncle Eddie!

I like my steak very rare, but my chicken well cooked.  It's a texture thing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2016)

Good post and for me...The family and I been eating 155 chix breast for years. Super juicy and way more tender than cooked 165+. Legs on the other hand we like more done. Especially to that magic point where the meat is still very juicy but cooked until falling off the bone. Three Chefs in the family, nobody fears pink except in sausage and even then it don't bother me...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2016)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing.
My wife freaks at anything pink/red in a bird, but the thermometer doesn't lie... "Honey its fine, eat it."


----------

